# ~*~ Amberlights e/s versus Gold Deposit msf ~*~



## MacVirgin (Sep 11, 2006)

OMFG! yes! it's me again lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So yesterday i was swatching my msf's and was playing with my mu and i realised amberlights and Gold Deposit look a *bit* a like. They are totaly difrent but you can creat the same illusion. So if you don't use msf's *a lot*, or you just want to try how this might look you can try this e/s to see if you like.

I pared them together and this is how they both look next to each other and on the skin.

Gold Deposit msf next to Amberlights e/s










and on the skin

From left to right: amberlights e/s, Gold Deposit msf






Thanks for looking  sweeties!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 5, 2007)

Damnnnnn macvirgin....ur a GENIUS...im off to get amber lights


----------

